# Boo!



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Howdy all,

Glad to be here. Found my way over here via the Garage of Evil. Seems like a lot of like-minded folk. 

I'm on the border of northern AZ/southern UT and think about Halloween all year long. I'm in the 4th year of my haunt, and currently obsessed with tackling the picaxe. I'm still in the very beginning stages, but already see some great possibilities. 

Look forward to hanging out. Haunt on!

Dave:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Good to see you were finally able to get registered. You'll enjoy the crowd here as well.
Check out posts by hpropman and fritz42_male for plenty of info on the Picaxe.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Howdy all,

Thanks for such a warm invite. Looking forward to hanging out more.

Dave


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Welcome to the forum from the second newest member! I am intrigued by the Picaxe chips and will be interested in how they work for you.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We do have like minded people here. And some simple minded, and some dirty minded, but if you know halstaff, you probably know all that. Do you have any pictures of your haunt? We love pictures. Again, welcome.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again to all the rest who've given me such a warm welcome. Yes, Scareme, I'll have to get some pictures up soon. Need to update my profile a bit more, too. 

Been having fun already. Gotta' love hangin' out with fellow haunters!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Spooky Dave!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------

